# Adding Newsmax, TiVo signal noise



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Albuquerque Comcast is rolling out Newsmax channel 1115. I’m getting it on the Comcast X1 set top box but not the Bolt. I submitted TiVo support ticket to add channel. In a week it showed up in the TiVo guide but no signal. Sometimes error V52 otherwise channel not available. 
Comcast phone support agent did everything she knew to do and urged a tech visit. He checked out all cable runs to the Bolt chasing signal noise he was seeing. He isolated it down to the Bolt and threatened to report it. Says it could create problems with other customers on my node. Blames the noise for not getting channel 1115.
I’m thinking that the cablecard hasn’t updated. Either Comcast hasn’t done their part or it’s broke. I’m getting good 85% signal strength and 35db SNR according to card diagnostics. 
Any ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Signal Strength of 85% is a little low. SNR of 35db is fine. I receive Newsmax on a normal HD QAM channel.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

vbphil said:


> Albuquerque Comcast is rolling out Newsmax channel 1115. I'm getting it on the Comcast X1 set top box but not the Bolt. I submitted TiVo support ticket to add channel. In a week it showed up in the TiVo guide but no signal. Sometimes error V52 otherwise channel not available.
> Comcast phone support agent did everything she knew to do and urged a tech visit. He checked out all cable runs to the Bolt chasing signal noise he was seeing. He isolated it down to the Bolt and threatened to report it. Says it could create problems with other customers on my node. Blames the noise for not getting channel 1115.
> I'm thinking that the cablecard hasn't updated. Either Comcast hasn't done their part or it's broke. I'm getting good 85% signal strength and 35db SNR according to card diagnostics.
> Any ideas?


It is possible that channel is IPTV only so the TiVo will never get it. My sister is starting to lose channels to IPTV in her Comcast system in PA.
Check this thread out as NewsMax is listed as a IPTV channel:
Comcast Moving Channels to IPTV | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jed1 said:


> It is possible that channel is IPTV only so the TiVo will never get it. My sister is starting to lose channels to IPTV in her Comcast system in PA.
> Check this thread out as NewsMax is listed as a IPTV channel:
> Comcast Moving Channels to IPTV | TiVoCommunity Forum


I'm quite sure 1115 is IP delivery only regardless of location. I have it on my XG1V4 but NOT on Tivo also here in the 'Wild & Wonderful'


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> It is possible that channel is IPTV only so the TiVo will never get it. My sister is starting to lose channels to IPTV in her Comcast system in PA.
> Check this thread out as NewsMax is listed as a IPTV channel:
> Comcast Moving Channels to IPTV | TiVoCommunity Forum


Well, that explains it. Just like Comcast to give me the run around and false information. The service guy said that TiVo is about to end. He hasn't had a TiVo call in over a year and they don't have much in the way of support personnel for a product they don't sell. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

vbphil said:


> Well, that explains it. Just like Comcast to give me the run around and false information. The service guy said that TiVo is about to end. He hasn't had a TiVo call in over a year and they don't have much in the way of support personnel for a product they don't sell. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


tivo and comcast just signed a new licensing agreement, i'd find it difficult to believe support "is about to end."

Comcast and TiVo Reach Agreement, End 4-Year Patent Fight


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> tivo and comcast just signed a new licensing agreement, i'd find it difficult to believe support "is about to end."
> 
> Comcast and TiVo Reach Agreement, End 4-Year Patent Fight


That license agreement has nothing to do with Comcast supporting retail TiVos. It is for software licenses owned by Xperi. Comcast has been moving channels to IPTV and retail TiVos can no longer tune to those channels so the customer will have to use cable company hardware to see those channels.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> That license agreement has nothing to do with Comcast supporting retail TiVos. It is for software licenses owned by Xperi. Comcast has been moving channels to IPTV and retail TiVos can no longer tune to those channels so the customer will have to use cable company hardware to see those channels.


while i agree that's most likely an accurate assessment of the agreement, how do we know? has anyone read it, or has it been published online?

comcast is changing to iptv, i also agree, but every other transition comcast has undertaken has moved very slowly, and some even abandoned. i would imagine there are millions of customers without x1 equipment in their customer base, and i find it highly unlikely they are going to cut every one of them off, or be able to replace millions of set top boxes or cablecards, anytime soon - remember the transition to digital? - so, i stand by my current overview of the situation.

if i'm wrong, i'll gladly switch to x1 and dump tivo, the guide accuracy alone would be worth the switch.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> while i agree that's most likely an accurate assessment of the agreement, how do we know? has anyone read it, or has it been published online?
> 
> comcast is changing to iptv, i also agree, but every other transition comcast has undertaken has moved very slowly, and some even abandoned. i would imagine there are millions of customers without x1 equipment in their customer base, and i find it highly unlikely they are going to cut every one of them off, or be able to replace millions of set top boxes or cablecards, anytime soon - remember the transition to digital? - so, i stand by my current overview of the situation.


My sister has an older Motorola STB from Comcast which she refuses to get replaced because of recordings she saved and never watched on the box so she is slowly losing channels as they are switched to IPTV. She just complained on Sunday that the Cooking channel is missing and I told her it was switched over to IPTV. She has two options, either change the box to a compatible X1 box or just sit their and do nothing and keep losing channels. Comcast tells her she needs to upgrade but she refuses so she keeps paying for channels she can not get with her current box. Comcast doesn't care as she continues to keep paying the bill.
As for CableCards at last count TiVo reported around 950,000 retail devices, DVRs minis and streams, connecting to the service. Since retails owners have multiple devices in their home there is probably around 200,000 homes nationwide that have retail TiVos and that will be for all cable companies in the US. Personally I don't think any one of these companies care if they cut off Cable Card users as it wont be a big loss. My cable system has around a dozen Cards in use and I have two of them and I think Kustra has two so between the both of us that is one third of cards in use here. I actually own both of my cards and they will continue to support them as long as I keep them active.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> My sister has an older Motorola STB from Comcast which she refuses to get replaced because of recordings she saved and never watched on the box so she is slowly losing channels as they are switched to IPTV. She just complained on Sunday that the Cooking channel is missing and I told her it was switched over to IPTV. She has two options, either change the box to a compatible X1 box or just sit their and do nothing and keep losing channels. Comcast tells her she needs to upgrade but she refuses so she keeps paying for channels she can not get with her current box. Comcast doesn't care as she continues to keep paying the bill.
> As for CableCards at last count TiVo reported around 950,000 retail devices, DVRs minis and streams, connecting to the service. Since retails owners have multiple devices in their home there is probably around 200,000 homes nationwide that have retail TiVos and that will be for all cable companies in the US. Personally I don't think any one of these companies care if they cut off Cable Card users as it wont be a big loss. My cable system has around a dozen Cards in use and I have two of them and I think Kustra has two so between the both of us that is one third of cards in use here. I actually own both of my cards and they will continue to support them as long as I keep them active.


i would imagine the first generation(s) of x1 equipment would not be acceptable for most customers (i've used them, and would never agree to install), so they'll also need to replace antiquated x1 models while they migrate existing customers and add new users. we'll see what they offer in two years when i'm ready to renew. if they migrate any channels i'd miss, it would take about an hour for me to switch to x1, it's included in my triple play.

metroplex, which has never been hd in our market (so i never watch), is now ip in our market, too.


----------



## SprinkleTinkle (Dec 5, 2020)

Comcast/xfinity TiVo user here in South Jersey.

so confusingly tonight (12/4/20) I received a message on my TiVo box saying

Added:
1115 NEWSMXHD

I was immediately excited as I'd long wanted this channel. Quickly the excitement was dashed by the "Searching for a signal on this channel. (V52) error." I hadn't sought this channel out like the originator of this thread had, but rather my TiVo PRO-actively told me I'd be receiving it now.

So I'm puzzled. Is TiVo incapable of differentiating IP only channels and just sending me a message that my comcast lineup changed because Comcast told them users in my area would be getting the channel? I don't have an actual X1 box to test this, just 3 TiVo DVRs and 2 TiVo minis. 

OR... did Comcast just decide specifically to make Newsmax HD not IP only and made it available to cable card users? (and hence why my TiVo delivered the message and I should contact Xfinity to maybe get the channel working)

Thoughts?

Thanks guys!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

You need an X1 box.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

...or, view ip channels through the xfinity stream app in a browser or mobile device...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

SprinkleTinkle said:


> Comcast/xfinity TiVo user here in South Jersey.
> 
> so confusingly tonight (12/4/20) I received a message on my TiVo box saying
> 
> ...


Almost all new Comcast channels are IP only. And yes it appears that TiVo is incapable of knowing what is or isn't an IP channel to some extent. For example my channel list now also has Newsmax listed but many other new channels that are IP only are not listed.


----------



## catperson (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm glad I came across this thread last night. I was planning to call Comcast today and ask them to zap my cablecards because I couldn't get NewsMaxHD (1115) to come in on either Tivo. Probably saved me several hours on the phone, based on recent experience! 

A few months ago I spent many hours over several days talking to multiple people in various countries in a futile attempt to get the MLB package working on my living room Tivo. I wonder if that was due to this IP issue or some other bizarro Xfinity thing.

We have owned almost every model of Tivo over the last 18 or 20 years. This current situation really has me bummed. 

kathy


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

catperson said:


> We have owned almost every model of Tivo over the last 18 or 20 years. This current situation really has me bummed.


I've been running an Xfinity X1 box alongside my TiVo for the last six months. It was my test to see if I could live with the X1 going forward.

In my opinion they're more alike than different. There are a few things I like better about TiVo, a few things I like better about the X1. I have a review posted here after a month of use talking about the differences. Bottom line, the X1 will be fine going forward.

In fact, the TV that has both the TiVo and X1 connected has not been on the TiVo's input since the X1 was installed. I'm only using the TiVo to supply my other TVs because for now that's cheaper than renting the same number of X1 slave set top boxes. They're $10/month each.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been doing the X1 and TiVo 'side by side' since July '19. I pretty much agree with @DeltaOne except that I actually do rely more on the TiVo than he might. Skip-Mode makes 'Prime Time' Network DVR events much more desirable, many desirable features with the X1 though. I do the primary TiVo in another room and use a Mini at the room with the XG1V4. I have my XG1V4 on an HDMI splitter to the room with the primary TiVo.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Doing the same here since May. XG1v4 is on the main family room TV. Tivo Bolt and minis in basement and two bedrooms.


----------

